# Spouse visa



## zee_123 (1 d ago)

Hi 

I just started working in a part time job this week, also on carers allowance? 

Does anyone know how long do I need to work before I can apply for spouse visa.. As its not specified.
Like how many months do I need to provide for payslips and bank statements?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You have not provided enough information for anyone to provide meaningful advice.

I assume from the flags that you are in the UK.


Are you the spouse seeking the visa
If not is the spouse already in the UK on some other visa

absent that sort of information, all I can do is point you here..






Family in the UK - GOV.UK


Partner, spouse, dependant and family member visas and permits




www.gov.uk


----------



## zee_123 (1 d ago)

Hi 
I am the spouse seeking the visa in the uk, doesn’t say much about how many payslips I need to provide to bring my husband over, can I submit it with 3 months of payslip or do I need to do full 6 months?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Given your circumstance you may also want to refer to FM 1.7 Financial Management - 

it is linked to here... 






Family visas: apply, extend or switch


Get a family visa for the UK, live with your spouse or relative - eligibility, proof, renewing, financial and English language requirements.




www.gov.uk





But the direct link is



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1039148/1.7_-_Financial_requirement.pdf



(note the title is slightly misleading, it is not just about Armed Forces)

There are 5 different ways that you can meet the minimum income requirements.

The 6 month requirement is part of Category A, but there are other categories you could apply under which use different means to meet the financial requirements.


----------



## patrickthomas11 (17 h ago)

Law Career Plus Contact them and they will help you


----------

